
New system76 laptop: Oryx Pro - _jordan
https://system76.com/laptops/oryx
======
vikingcaffiene
I own one of these as my daily driver. Its... fine.

Pros

\- dead simple to upgrade the hardware. I was able to get 32GB of RAM and 3
1TB hard drives installed with no hassle or voiding of warranty.

\- its a beast of a machine when you spec it out capable of any workload you
throw at it.

\- linux support is 1st class (obvs)

\- all aluminum chassis

\- the display is nice even tho its only 1080p

\- the keyboard key action is nice. I have a thinkpad for work and they are
similar feel.

\- PopOS is amazing.

\- the backlit keyboard is cool

Cons

\- you cant use external monitors without the NVIDIA card enabled which
requires a reboot. This is the single largest failing IMO and is more annoying
than you'd think it is.

\- you only get about an hour of battery life with the NVIDIA card enabled
making it totally useless to keep on unless you plan on using this thing like
a desktop all the time.

\- its a rebranded Clevo laptop and kinda ugly. It feels cheap to me despite
the aluminum chassis.

\- the keyboard layout is weird. The number pad is unnecessary.

\- the speakers suck. Seriously. Like my headphones lying on my desk sound
better

\- web cam is crappy

\- the screen itself feels flimsy

\- I dual boot into windows and its a second rate experience there.

~~~
pmontra
> The number pad is unnecessary.

I'd pay a 100 Euro extra to remove the number pad and center the keyboard and
the touchpad. Having to slide any laptop to the right is so annoying (the
space bar must align with the center of the body, no matter what.)

~~~
gowld
Mandatory Numberpad in a laptop is shibboleth that shows that a laptop
designer has no human factors design or testing, but chases "checklists" of
features. If a laptop has a Numberpad, it's going to have a lot of other
usability problems. The only thing worse is a seller who pushes a 15" laptop
"because it's bigger" but puts a 768p display in it.

~~~
efreak
To me personally, 14" is the sweet spot for laptops. I used to want the numpad
on a laptop, but more recently I've noticed that my desktop keyboard doesn't
actually sit centered in front of my monitor--the right side of the keyboard
is usually more or less lined up with the right side of my primary monitor,
almost centering it.

------
apozem
Work bought us System76 Gazelle laptops [1]. Quick thoughts after six months
of use, coming from a MacBook Pro user:

* Chiclet keyboard feels nice to type on

* Plastic fake brushed-metal case is

* Battery life is about an hour, almost unusable away from a charger. If I were spending my own money on this laptop, this would be a dealbreaker.

* Built-in display sucks. It's allegedly matte, but still has incredibly high reflectiveness. 1080p resolution and just okay LCD color reproduction

* Fan noise is a serious issue. I made the mistake of un-muting myself on a video call while the fans were going and other people on the call immediately muted me. They thought I was in a wind tunnel.

* Webcam quality is low. Video calls with an open window behind you mean you will be washed out by backlighting

* Performance is great. Runs a bunch of simultaneous headless Chrome browsers in Docker and completes our unit test suite pretty quickly.

* The trackpad is truly horrendous. I use tap to click on my MBP, and I had to turn that off on the Gazelle real fast. Palm rejection is nonexistent - had false clicks every 15 minutes. That is not an exaggeration.

* Keyboard is backlit

* USB-A, HDMI, ethernet means it's easy to use it as a desktop

* Built-in speakers sound tinny and low-quality

* Large and clunky, but weight isn't bad

I'm torn: Ubuntu and GNU/Linux generally are excellent developer environments,
but the laptop hardware is horrible. It feels like the $600 Windows machines
my friends used in college.

~~~
apozem
[1]:
[https://system76.com/laptops/gazelle](https://system76.com/laptops/gazelle)

------
apazzolini
I love that this is a professional laptop that comes with a 144hz screen. But
1080p? Not even 1920x1200? Boo..

I want to replace my aging MacBook Pro and move to Linux, but finding a non-
gaming laptop with a good screen seems to be an impossibility.

Edit - To the people recommending laptops in this thread:

Thanks for the suggestions, but none of them so far have had a 144hz screen.
It's very hard to go back to 60hz after using a higher refresh rate monitor,
even for simple things like literally moving a mouse around the screen and
looking at the cursor.

The only 144hz laptops I've found are 1080p, and that extra 120px of vertical
room is a luxury I'm not yet willing to part with.

~~~
charliea0
Does the developer edition XPS work? [https://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/overview/cp/linuxsystem...](https://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/overview/cp/linuxsystems)

~~~
SweetestRug
I have the 2019 XPS 13 with the hidpi screen. It runs Linux beautifully. I
used to run Ubuntu 18.04 and now run Manjaro. Both work without a hitch. I use
GNOME, so the hidpi performance is really great. I strongly recommend the XPS
13 line.

------
nyxtom
Really wish they would get rid of the numpad layout and center that touchpad
or make it bigger. Really bothers me that the touchpad isn’t centered, makes
it awkward.

~~~
codethief
I've never expressed this wish anywhere before and I'm pretty sure it will
never happen[0] but, anyway, here it goes: Can laptop manufacturers please
standardize their laptop<>keyboard hardware interface, so that we can finally
have custom laptop keyboards? (Think ErgoDox for ThinkPads.) Actually, I'd
already be happy if only Lenovo did that with their ThinkPads…

[0] Especially not given the current trend for laptops to become thinner and
thinner.

~~~
godot
Good idea but agreed that it would never happen given the trends.

What I'm really disappointed by is laptop manufactures pretty much only go two
routes now on laptop keyboard layouts: 1. The one with numpad on wider laptops
like this one, 2. The compact one with smaller arrow keys and no nav keys
(Home/End/Pgup/Pgdown) in a reasonable place. (typically hidden behind
Fn+arrows)

I used to have this old laptop, Dell Latitude E6410, that had pretty much the
perfect laptop keyboard for me to write code with. It looks like this [1]. I
use Home/End keys extensively while coding and it's part of muscle memory to
reach for them directly vertically above arrow keys. This is the only laptop
with a keyboard layout like this that I know of. (the full size arrow keys
also help)

1:
[https://miro.medium.com/max/1400/1*pDN_eHnop3QdkRbjkxRSFQ.jp...](https://miro.medium.com/max/1400/1*pDN_eHnop3QdkRbjkxRSFQ.jpeg)

~~~
twicetwice
I also use Home/End a lot while writing code, and interestingly (at least to
me!) I've become totally accustomed to using the Fn+arrows. It's like having
to hit Shift to type curly braces and other common symbols—it became
completely automatic and subconscious after a while.

------
cs702
Up to 64GB RAM (more than more people need), up to 4TB of fast NVMe SSD
storage (more than most people use), an NVIDIA 8GB RTX 2080 GPU (you know, for
training deep learning models on the road, if you ever feel like it), every
port you could ever need and more (includes USB 3.2 Type-C w/Thunderbolt 3,
USB 3.2 powered and unpowered, SD Card Reader, Wired Gigabit Ethernet, HDMI
w/HDCP, Mini DisplayPort 1.4, regular Thunderbolt 3 -- it can be connected to
everything), all in a fairly slim 4-5lb package. Not bad.

~~~
ebg13
How long does the battery last?

> _NVIDIA graphics currently unavailable when dual-booting Windows_

How the hell did they manage to do that?

~~~
outworlder
My guess is firmware issues.

------
jchw
It's awesome to see Coreboot on a laptop with discrete graphics.

Sadly, though, this is a bittersweet deal imo, since you will get NVIDIA's
trademark Linux experience, including binary blobs that occasionally prevent
you from updating to the latest stable kernel and practically being stuck with
Xorg for the rest of your life. I understand that NVIDIA simply has the best
options (or at least, that would be my guess) but it's hard to still not be a
little disappointed since I've been having a great time with AMDGPU on my
desktop, running Wayland, up-to-date kernels and having great system
stability.

~~~
sbrother
In my niche at least (ML, data engineering) one of the main reasons to go with
a Linux laptop instead of MacOS is so that you can run GPU accelerated ML
workloads (i.e. CUDA) in development without shipping all your data to the
cloud. I've been a happy System76 customer for years and I think this use case
is fairly common for them -- they even ship a fantastic "out of the box"
TensorFlow/CUDA setup ([https://support.system76.com/articles/install-
tensorflow/](https://support.system76.com/articles/install-tensorflow/)) that
has saved me days of dev time over my career so far. It's totally reliant on
NVIDIA's products of course, but unlike AMD, Nvidia has heavily invested into
the deep learning community so there's not really an alternative.

~~~
jchw
Yes this is a fair point and understood. I am not a user of ML so it’s
irrelevant to me, so I’ll just hold out for hope eventually. I’d probably be
okay with an AMD APU, but I have no idea what the Coreboot status is (has AMD
made good on their promises?)

------
FunnyLookinHat
System76 is likely going to fab their own laptops (instead of using Clevo as
an ODM) within the next 2-3 years (just a hunch I have based on how long it
took for them to go from talking about fabricating desktops to doing it).

They've started asking people to share what they want here:
[https://github.com/system76/laptop-
suggestions/issues](https://github.com/system76/laptop-suggestions/issues)

If you really want a great Linux-first laptop, copy/paste all of your
complaints/desires for hardware from here into that repository.

Top of the list for me:

\- High powered laptop (e.g. 47W TDP CPU) without a graphics card.

\- Centered keyboard without a numpad.

\- 14" 1080p option for high-end laptops.

Edit - Formatting + I used to work there, but this is NOT based on anything
from when I did - just speculation. It was an AWESOME place to work as a Linux
nerd though. :)

~~~
rumanator
> System76 is likely going to fab their own laptops

I've been hearing this for years, and System76 keeps on charging a premium for
rebranded cheap Clevo laptops.

~~~
staticvoidmaine
Don’t forget that part of what’s wrapped into that premium is excellent
support & warranty along with the development of firmware and Pop!_OS. It’s
more than just the hardware. It’s ensuring you can rely on that hardware to
work end to end.

~~~
rumanator
> Don’t forget that part of what’s wrapped into that premium is excellent
> support & warranty

So you buy a cheap Clevo with support & warranty, for the same price you buy a
high-end laptop from other OEMs.

It's still a cheap Clevo, right?

> along with the development of firmware and Pop!_OS.

I don't see where Pop!_OS is a selling point when compared with mainstream
Linux distros.

> It’s more than just the hardware.

Is it really? I mean, besides the colossal price tag hike for a rebranded
Clevo.

If all you want is a cheap Clevo then you can get the same end result for much
less.

------
nickv
I know, I know - getting a laptop with linux running natively is great, but
seriously folks - just go buy something like an XPS 13 or Razer Blade for the
same cost and put Linux on it.

You'll get an _infinitely_ better piece of hardware.

~~~
liquidise
The Blade tops out at 16GB of ram and the XPS 13 only allows integrated
graphics.

I've heard complaints on HN about S76's keyboard and display choices before
but this categorical dismissal of them feels remarkably unfair and frankly,
false.

~~~
nickv
Sorry, I should have been specific. You are correct the Blade Stealth 13 comes
with only 16gb of ram but I don't think it's in the same class as this S76
laptop because it doesn't have a 13" size equivalent.

The Blade 15 comes with 32gb standard and I thought that was a fairer
comparison but should have been more specific. It also comes with much much
better display options, is lighter, larger battery, user upgradable Wifi, hard
drive and ram (up to 64) and is frankly just a much higher quality build.

My bad on the XPS 13 suggestion, I meant to say the XPS 15 which also does
come with a Nvidia graphics card.

With this machine, I think you're paying a premium for a rebadged Clevo laptop
here that runs Linux out of the box. If you are willing to spend a day you can
get a Blade running Linux on much better hardware.

------
lunchladydoris
I have to ask, do people really use number pads that often that it's worth
having the main key section off center?

~~~
gfodor
blender users do

~~~
dpedu
Is serious blender modeling done on laptops?

~~~
read_if_gay_
Why does blender modeling have to be serious in the first place?

~~~
akoncius
why then ask this question when discussion is about purchasing "serious"
laptop?

------
robrenaud
I bought a system76, because I didn't want to give MS money. It was janky and
broke a year later. It had a lot of problems with the wireless connection
dropping.

So I bought a zareason laptop. It was basically the same hardware, it was
janky and lasted two years.

So then I splurged on a Thinkpad via LAC Portland, and it's been pretty
wonderful. I just wish I could buy them from Lenovo directly.

~~~
_jordan
you can't buy thinkpads from the lenovo website? TIL

~~~
kasool
You can't buy thinkpads loaded with Linux from Lenovo. This is the service LAC
Portland provides.

~~~
rrmm
Didn't they recently announce they'd be available with Linux?

[https://news.lenovo.com/pressroom/press-releases/lenovo-
brin...](https://news.lenovo.com/pressroom/press-releases/lenovo-brings-linux-
certification-to-thinkpad-and-thinkstation-workstation-portfolio-easing-
deployment-for-developers-data-scientists/)

~~~
kasool
Yup

------
driverdan
> Display: 15.6" or 17.3" FHD (1920x1080) 144 Hz refresh rate, Matte Finish

WHY?!? Why do they keep using outdated, low res panels? I want to like
system76 but can't with their bad displays.

------
anuragsoni
This is almost ideal for what i'm looking for in a laptop. I wish there was an
option to get a better screen and no nvidia.

I might be in the small group who wants this, but i wish it was easy to find a
15" laptop with a CPU like the one in oryx but without an NVIDIA gpu. I'd like
to have a better cpu and i don't mind a laptop that's larger than the xps 13
or carbon, but i don't need/want a dedicated nvidia gpu. While we are wishing
for things, please make more laptops with higher dpi screens. There are a lot
of options for 1080p or lower, but very few good options (outside of macbooks
or dell xps) that have high quality UHD displays.

I'm on the market for a new laptop and the screen quality is the only reason
i'm even contemplating a macbook.

~~~
lhl
Doing a search by laptop spec [1], there is exactly one laptop model, the
Lenovo Legion Y740S-15IMH [2] that has an i7-10875H CPU, a 4K display, and no
dGPU. Sadly, it seems to have pretty limited region availability so far (see
the PSREF listing to check).

If you're willing to forgo the 4K display (a 15.6" 1080P screen at 24" is
>60ppd, so it should be close to a "retina" display [3]) then you might have
another option (the one I've been looking at). The latest AMD 4800H processors
perform neck and neck with the i7-10875H (with much better power/perf) [4] and
there's one ODM, Tongfang, that has a Renoir refresh (model PF5NU1G) that
looks like it might be the best option available this generation (I'm looking
for much the same thing as you - the highest CPU power possible, no dGPU for
better battery life and less Linux hassle). It's using the same (1.5kg 15")
chassis as their older Picasso model (see the Schenker VIA 15 NBC review for a
good overview [5]) but with some notable improvements:

* Improved dual fan, dual heat pipe cooling means it can boost to 65W and sustain 54W CPU performance

* Dual channel, dual DDR4-3200 SODIMM slots (but the tradeoff is now only 1 M.2 slot)

* slight display upgrade from N156HCE-EN1 [6] to a NV156FHM-N67 [7] - matte, 300nit, 100% sRGB, dE<2, 1000:1 contrast ratio FHD screen w/ DC (not PWM) dimming

* USB-C PD (Power Delivery) support added, but no DP (DisplayPort alt mode); but has HDMI 2.0 support for a single 4K@60 external output

It's currently on-sale already in China as the Mechrevo Code 01 for ~$750 [8]
and is supposed to be coming to Schenker/Tuxedo soon (lots of technical
details and an interesting discussion in DE here [9]). Eluktronics should be
bringing it to the US soon as well [10]. I'd expect a price point of around
1000 USD/EUR.

[1]
[https://laptopmedia.com/specs/?q=&hPP=20&idx=laptops&p=0&dFR...](https://laptopmedia.com/specs/?q=&hPP=20&idx=laptops&p=0&dFR%5Bcpu%5D%5B0%5D=Intel%20Core%20i7-10875H&dFR%5Bgpu%5D%5B0%5D=Intel%20UHD%20Graphics%20630&is_v=1)

[2]
[https://psref.lenovo.com/Product/Legion/Lenovo_Legion_Y740S1...](https://psref.lenovo.com/Product/Legion/Lenovo_Legion_Y740S15IMH)

[3]
[http://phrogz.net/tmp/ScreenDensityCalculator.html#find:dens...](http://phrogz.net/tmp/ScreenDensityCalculator.html#find:density,pxW:1920,pxH:1080,size:15.6,sizeUnit:in,axis:diag,distance:24,distUnit:in)

[4]
[https://www.notebookcheck.net/i7-10875H-vs-R7-4800H_11949_11...](https://www.notebookcheck.net/i7-10875H-vs-R7-4800H_11949_11677.247596.0.html)

[5] [https://www.notebookcheck.net/Schenker-VIA-15-Laptop-
Review-...](https://www.notebookcheck.net/Schenker-VIA-15-Laptop-Review-a-
lightweight-AMD-notebook.460698.0.html)

[6] [http://www.panelook.com/N156HCE-
EN1_Innolux_15.6_LCM_overvie...](http://www.panelook.com/N156HCE-
EN1_Innolux_15.6_LCM_overview_30969.html)

[7]
[http://www.panelook.com/NV156FHM-N67_BOE_15.6_LCM_overview_4...](http://www.panelook.com/NV156FHM-N67_BOE_15.6_LCM_overview_43039.html)

[8]
[https://item.jd.com/100013420504.html](https://item.jd.com/100013420504.html)

[9] [https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/mechrevo-
code-01-n...](https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/mechrevo-
code-01-notebook-mit-amd-ryzen-7-4800h-ohne-dedizierte-
gpu.1950290/page-9#post-24227866)

[10]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/eluktronics/comments/gs9e89/will_el...](https://www.reddit.com/r/eluktronics/comments/gs9e89/will_eluktronics_sell_this_tongfang_model_ryzen/fslwr82/)

------
jdalgetty
What is the reason for "NVIDIA graphics currently unavailable when dual-
booting Windows." ?

~~~
jchw
I suspect those of us outside of System76 can only speculate, but it
definitely has to do with the firmware. My best guess is the firmware must be
initializing the GPU enough to get it up for Linux but not Windows, or dual
booting requires a boot path that does not currently support initializing the
GPU. I believe, from my limited experience hacking with laptops, that rather
than use the traditional mechanisms for initializing PCI cards, video cards on
laptops, particularly hybrid graphics ones, need special initialization on the
laptop firmware itself.

~~~
cure
Something like that, yes. Coreboot lets the relevant driver in the Linux
kernel do most of the hardware initialization. The firmware does comparatively
little, just enough to make the driver recognize the hardware and configure it
so it functions. The Windows driver for that hardware probably needs more
handholding from the firmware.

It's refreshing to see the tables turned for once. GNU/Linux first, Windows
secondary :)

------
zumu
What is the difference between buying a Clevo and installing PopOS versus
buying a System76 laptop?

As a Linux user, I'm generally just looking for a nice piece of hardware with
good Linux support, and I have never felt Clevo /Sager were particularly good
quality.

~~~
staticvoidmaine
The difference is likely just whether or not you financially back/support all
of the firmware/software/support services offered by System76

------
floatboth
Fucking Nvidia, _again_.

It's ridiculous that the most "Linux focused" laptop maker doesn't offer AMD
GPUs.

~~~
pdehaan
It would surprise me if the majority of the market for "linux laptop with fast
discrete gpu" wasn't really just a subset of "devs that want CUDA support".

------
eberkund
I know they just came out, but I am a little disappointed this laptop doesn't
feature a Ryzen 4700U instead.

~~~
staticvoidmaine
Their Serval Pro laptop has a Ryzen option

------
whycombagator
I like their OS, but I will be interested in their laptops when they build
their own chasis like they did with the Thelio desktop[0] & offer something
other than Intel CPUs.

[0] [https://system76.com/desktops](https://system76.com/desktops)

------
gavinray
Is this worth it? I've eyed System76 laptops for a while, just to see what the
experience is like to run a laptop build with Linux integration in mind.

On eBay, you can get a 32GB RAM, mid-range i5/i7, with RTX-2060 6GB for
~$1,300 used.

It looks like ~$1,800 for the same specs (though brand new, and with a better
CPU since it's 10th gen i7).

I'm not a hardware guy, can anyone here weigh in? Would really appreciate it.

Don't have a ton of money, I've been using a $650 Acer Nitro 5 with 8GB RAM +
GTX 1060Ti (absolute steal) for few years but it's been freezing multiple
times a day recently (lots of containers, my IDE, etc) so trying to future-
proof best I can for max value.

~~~
lhl
You're running into freezes mostly likely because you're running out of RAM.
You should be able to upgrade your memory to 32GB for about $130. You can use
this to help check compatibility:
[https://www.crucial.com/store/advisor](https://www.crucial.com/store/advisor)

~~~
gavinray
Oh I didn't know you could upgrade laptops. Thanks, it appears I can upgrade
both memory and SSD on this model from the site you sent me =D

Maybe I'll go that route for now, appreciate the reply.

------
_jordan
I do wish System76 could sell a Lenovo P53 and/or the new Dell XPS 17, but
with pop installed with all the right drivers etc. It's worth the premium IMO
to get a laptop you know will work well with linux.

~~~
read_if_gay_
The Lenovo P series is now certified for Ubuntu, though I’ve had bad
experiences with a recent ThinkPad, so that certification better mean
something.

~~~
yingw787
I have a P1 Gen 2 with Ubuntu installed. My USB-C ports on the left side of my
computer don't work for some reason (might be a cable issue). There really
isn't any support from Lenovo for Linux. I'm fine with it for now, but I think
the certification is for a specific build of the OS + (one? idk) run from
Canonical, as opposed to a comprehensive test from an OEM (e.g. like those
monitor color/brightness reports you get during unboxing).

------
kdamica
My biggest peeve with System76 is how much they charge for extra chargers. An
extra one for my Galago was $75 plus shipping, and this one is $125!

~~~
choward
Although not in the same league, all I think is that the Pinebook Pro is only
$199.

------
ebg13
Did they actually make this, or is it another rebadge?

~~~
bserge
Of course, it's a Clevo/Sager/whoever makes them design/chassis. Coreboot
however, is a golden feature - not for everyone, but I really appreciate it in
today's RSA encrypted, locked down BIOS times...

I wish they were higher quality tbh, HP and Dell hardware is still well ahead
:/

------
DataJunkie
I worked at a startup and we had three System76 machines. 2 of them were DOA.
Mine (a Serval Pro laptop) had a lot of issues with the display and getting
support was a nightmare and it took so much work to get a replacement even
under warranty. The other machine had a problem with the SSD. That was enough
to convince me not to purchase a System76 for my next machine.

~~~
robotbikes
I've bought a couple of System76 laptops used on eBay and they did have some
hardware issues but they were still under warranty and while I had to ship the
laptops out they were both fixed promptly and continue to work to this day.
Its also nice to have Linux be supported by their support and who help you
avoid all of the hair pulling insanity that can come with getting various
drivers to work on any operating system. My Oryx Pro is one from two
generations ago and yeah it is closer to a portable desktop than a mobile
laptop but it is nice having all of that power in one box. I mean Linux power
management on a core level hasn't received the love that say optimizing Linux
server workloads has, so battery life is always going to be somewhat lacking
especially with a massive GPU, so you have to keep it plugged in.

------
syntaxing
Whoa wait, what is this hybrid graphics magic?! Has anyone tried it and does
it work well? I might migrate to popOS just for this feature!

~~~
bserge
Optimus has been around for a while. The most common setup is nVidia GPU
running through the Intel IGP, and only powering up when the IGP is at full
load (well, 70-80%). It works quite well, I guess. I never had a problem with
it, but earlier driver versions were problematic.

~~~
syntaxing
I did not know about this! I wonder how it works with eGPU. I really want to
load all my GPU power into certain apps only.

~~~
bserge
eGPUs were always iffy but Optimus does work on some laptops that already have
an nVidia/Intel hybrid setup. At least on Windows.

You need a Thunderbolt/PCI-E enclosure and an nVidia card, then you can
basically replace the internal dedicated card with your eGPU and it works in
hybrid mode as normal.

It's only DIY stuff, but it's using nVidia's own Optimus drivers, so it's
probably stable.

Sadly, System76's implementation doesn't work with Windows (likely due to them
using Coreboot) but it does work with Linux. I actually find that impressive,
must've taken a lot of work to make it... work.

------
glglwty
Coreboot but Nvidia? Who's the target audience? Open boot firmware fans who
also like Nvidia's proprietary driver?

Edit: I looked at their website and I still don't understand what the
marketing term "linux laptop" actually means. Does it power management that
follows specs? Do they offer open source firmware upgrade tools that work on
linux?

------
julesallen
Drives my anti off-center homonculous up the wall to have the numpad pushing
me over to the left (I know, I know). Would pay extra/same for a tenkeyless
version.

------
mark_l_watson
I bought one almost two years ago. It is a pleasure to use and software is
kept updated. I would buy another, when the time comes.

------
cc9one
I want to buy a System76 laptop, however I can’t justify the purchase with a
1080p screen :(

